# "Shame on me"



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Screw me once shame on you screw me twice shame on me.

Got back a check a month ago.Guy give me sob story ,getting divorced,finances all messed up.Well calls up needs another load of hay,has new bank and everthing is in order.Bring him a load of hay and get check for it and another for the bounced check.Well one came back and holding by breath that the other one cleared.

And he doesn't answer his phone.









He did buy 6 loads before this and checks were always good.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Been there...even had some family pull that on me...did do some bartering to make good on a few cases last year and they worked out decent for me. Would not want to make that a habit...the bank won't barter. Then again, I guess I could walk in with some chickens and see for sure...;-)


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! This has happened to me twice also. I finally collected on one through small claims court, but the other one is stll outstanding. In Texas, if you write a hot check at the grocery store, you can be arrested for theft. However, it seems to be different for other activities like selling hay. The most you can do is file in small claims court and even if you win, there is no guarantee that you will ever get your money. An incumbrance can be placed on land that the debtor owns and if it is ever sold, you have to be paid including interest before the land sale will go through. In the future you might want to accept only "cash" from certain buyers. always, Gene


----------

